# Parking at Maricopa station?



## Lee Downey (Jan 5, 2019)

I will be traveling on Sunset Limited out of MRC on January 14 and returning January 20.  I've always parked at the station for my trips in the past.  With the construction going on does anyone know if the 9 long term parking spots are still available for passengers to use?   I only get a recording when I call the station.


----------



## dbfrese (Jan 5, 2019)

I'd like to know as well. I'll be taking the SL in late June from MRC on a nine day trip. I don't know whether I'd want to leave my car there for that long. The area looks kind of sketchy when you look at it on Google Street View. Anyone have any problems parking there?


----------



## Lee Downey (Jan 6, 2019)

We've parked there 4 times over the past 8 years for round trips and never had any problem.   This year we're worried the parking spaces won't be available due to construction and can't get confirmation the spaces are available.


----------



## dbfrese (Jan 6, 2019)

Good to know you haven't had any problems in the past - I hope someone chimes in with parking space availability info.


----------



## dbfrese (Jan 6, 2019)

Is it the overpass construction you are referring to that started early last year? 

http://www.maricopa-az.gov/web/overpass-tracker 

The link above has some info on the project. From the plan of the site, it doesn't look like the project will affect the station's layout at all. Apparently there are future plans to move MRC, but it doesn't sound like work would start on that for a few more years, if ever.


----------



## Lee Downey (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks dbfrese for the link.  It would be great if the station agent could respond on here. 

I've called in the past, gotten through and been reassured, but now you just get a recording - even during hours they are open.


----------



## dbfrese (Jan 6, 2019)

Guest Lee Downey said:


> Thanks﻿ dbfrese for the l﻿﻿ink﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿.﻿


My pleasure. Have you left your car there in summer time? When we leave on our trip in the last couple of weeks in June, could I expect to find all the parking spaces completely filled? It wouldn't be easy to figure out a parking alternative when the train is scheduled to depart within the hour.


----------

